# IGF vs  MGF



## Tim (Oct 30, 2012)

IGF vs  MGF. And the extensions like PEG, IGF 1. Etc.

I read a great study on MGF, but I would like to know more about the options.  I am sure that location muscle cell increase would be interesting to most.  The different peptides are interesting but seem a bit mysterious.  Good info has been hard for me to find.  Any info or source of info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2012)

mgf creates stem sites.  igf grows the stem site into a new cell.  so a peg mgf / igf LR3 stack will be best for new/more muscle cells.


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks gymrat that is good info. Would these peptides be best used in a cycle with test etc or during an off cycle?  Which peps r best for cutting and weight loss in general.  Any concern for what these peps could do to our bodies long term? Thanks Bro this is new stuff for me


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2012)

how old are you??


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2012)

50yrs old Bro


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2012)

And btw what dose is sufficient to start. (between cycles?)


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2012)

see the other mgf vs peg mgf thread.  for a lr3/peg mgf stack and dosing.


----------

